# Job seeker



## Boohoo12 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello, I am currently on subclass 309 since April 2018. Am I eligible for any help
From Centrelink?


----------



## Luci (Apr 21, 2019)

https://guides.dss.gov.au/guide-social-security-law/9/2/5

No, you can try special benefit.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Boohoo12 said:


> Hello, I am currently on subclass 309 since April 2018. Am I eligible for any help
> From Centrelink?


Maybe. Have you been working in Australia for 12 months and lost a job due to COVID-19?

The residency requirements will change on the 27th April, and may allow some people to claim a benefit for a period of 6 months.

You need to register a claim at Centrelink. You can do that online at my.gov.au


----------



## Boohoo12 (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes I have been working since than I have had two 3 jobs since. I am
Currently working under a job agency and they have been cutting our days down so I am not able to provide for my family as I would have been including rent and all. One day a week is enough for a family of 4. I will have. a look at the special benefit and will contact Centrelink. Thank
You


----------



## Luci (Apr 21, 2019)

That's jobKeeper not jobseeker. 
309 can only get special benefit from Centrelink. They have not changed the residency rules for temps only waivered the waiting period for PR holders.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Luci said:


> That's jobKeeper not jobseeker.
> 309 can only get special benefit from Centrelink. They have not changed the residency rules for temps only waivered the waiting period for PR holders.


For most temp visas, yes.

But it is not clear for all, ie:.

_We've removed the newly arrived residents waiting period for JobSeeker Payment, Youth Allowance, Austudy, Parenting Payment Single and Partnered, Farm Household Allowance and Special Benefit from 25 March 2020. This is due to coronavirus (COVID-19).

You may be exempt from being an Australian resident, for limited payments and concessions. This is if you hold a partner provisional visa including both:
subclass 820 - Partner visa (temporary)
subclass 309 - Partner visa (provisional)._

The PMV 300 is excluded from that exemption.

It is confusing, but worth applying.

The date above says 25 March. I thought that was 27 April.


----------



## Pillow (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello, 
just wondering if recently granted 820 can get any help from centrelink and if getting payment will affect 801 application next year?

thanks!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Pillow said:


> Hello,
> just wondering if recently granted 820 can get any help from centrelink and if getting payment will affect 801 application next year?
> 
> thanks!


Have a look at this page: servicesaustralia.gov.au...e-descriptions where it mentions:

_You usually need to be an Australian resident to get a payment from us.
You may be exempt from being an Australian resident, for limited payments and concessions. This is if you hold a partner provisional visa including both:
subclass 820 - Partner visa (temporary)
subclass 309 - Partner visa (provisional)._

It could be clearer, but it isn't.

I can't see it affecting the 801 though. No reason it should.


----------



## Australiaherewecome! (Jan 4, 2018)

What if newly arrived on a 309/100 granted same time and looking for work, would my partner be able to receive any help from Centrelink until a job is found? He will be looking for work straight away, but very anxious about unemployment situation in Oz now because of the coronavirus!!

For me, as a citizen, would I be able to get help to whilst looking for work?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Australiaherewecome! said:


> What if newly arrived on a 309/100 granted same time and looking for work, would my partner be able to receive any help from Centrelink until a job is found? He will be looking for work straight away, but very anxious about unemployment situation in Oz now because of the coronavirus!!
> 
> For me, as a citizen, would I be able to get help to whilst looking for work?


The normal rule is that a new resident needs to have PR for 4 years before becoming eligible for any Centrelink help.

Not sure how it works now for a new PR, with these relaxation of rules.

The benefit is designed to help those who have lost their jobs due to the COVID-19, but it may be flexible. I wouldn't bank on getting anything, but you never know..

An Australian citizen can get help, but there may be a small waiting period, depending on your finances, and how long you were away.


----------

